# Submit your expat experience for a book



## dkmaustin

Dear Friends and Fellow Expats,
I am currently writing a book called The Expat Syndrome, which deals with the emotional and psychological aspects of moving to a different country, and I would love if you could spend some time contributing your experiences in order to help others who may be going through the same situation.
I have developed a questionnaire that explores the different aspects of life you have most likely encountered, such as how you have dealt with finding employment, financial issues, family, friends and relationships as well as delving into the local culture.
The questionnaire will be anonymous if you wish, and other than the demographic questions (age, gender, etc) none of the fields are mandatory, so you can skip some questions, and concentrate on others which you find most relevant to your situation. The main objective is to find out how these experiences affected you, and made you feel. Try to describe your personal experience in descriptive terms, such as: this made me feel, or I felt this way because, etc.
The questionnaire will be open until 1 November. In return for your time and contribution, I will send you a copy of the eBook once it is published!
To participate, reply to me and I will send you the link!
As some of you know, this project has been a passion of mine for a while now, and I am thrilled to be reaching this stage of the journey with you!
Warm Regards,
Dana Prophet


----------

